# Leleupi , Apistogramma , Kribensis and paracyp spawns



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a ton of fish spawning at the moment! 
My Leleupi just bred again in their 40 G tank and there is currently about 150 babies in the tank plus all the eggs that have just hatched today about another 100! I have about 20 left at 1-2 inches for sale if anyone is interested.

My Apistogramma macmasteri pair i bought in april has finally had a succesful spawn since I introduced the Indian Almond leaves, there are about 30 small fry in the 10 G planted tank they are in.

My kribensis after having not spawned for some time have again with about 150 eggs. I also have some bigger ones for sale at the moment. They are in a 20 G long planted tank, (with a pair of GBR's, that I cant seem to make the eggs hatch. Any suggestions?)

And I have a group of paracyps still quite small that one female is holding. I got her for free from Pablo along with 9 other paracyps and I have 4 from Finatics. I am surprised she is still holding having been on the car ride from toronto to Oshawa and is doing great. She's been holding about a week and a half maybe more.

I also have a bunch of ABN plecos and BN plecos

My N. Brichardi have also been trying to spawn, not succesful yet (have had about 3 spawns.

If you guys have any suggestions or questions let me know!  Here are some pics


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

What do you ask for your leleupis? They're a fish I've always wanted to try...
I'm not quite ready yet...maybe I'll catch you next time... But curious about the price...


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

I ask usually 3$ a fish depends on how many you buy and what size. They are great fish and easy to maintain. I'm happy to answer any questions


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, that's a great deal. A while ago, I had planned on getting into Tang cichlids. I even bought a tank for them, used, but when I showed up to pick it up, it held a previously unmentioned fish and I got hooked on puffers. 
I still have an extra tank that I plan on using for them some day, but it's on longish-term loan to a friend, so I have to wait 
Since you don't mind questions (thanks! didn't want to bug) do you alter the water params for them? So many people say to use what you have, the fish will adapt, but is that always the best? I already have some Lake Tanganyika salt and buffer...put away for the time being...
It's always nice to hear from someone successfully keeping a fish before jumping in...


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

I love tangs! They have such a diverse range of appearances and behaviors that reflect their special niches.

There are some cichlids that will take over a tank and kill everything else like n. brichardi.

In my experience, keeping cyps is full of heartache. I had 16 to start, and now am left with 6. Two of them now have dropsy. This is probably my fault because it was during a transition period when I was moving from Hamilton to Toronto and my fish tanks were moved as well. They're very finicky eaters and will only take in small pellets.


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

_"Wow, that's a great deal. A while ago, I had planned on getting into Tang cichlids. I even bought a tank for them, used, but when I showed up to pick it up, it held a previously unmentioned fish and I got hooked on puffers. 
I still have an extra tank that I plan on using for them some day, but it's on longish-term loan to a friend, so I have to wait 
Since you don't mind questions (thanks! didn't want to bug) do you alter the water params for them? So many people say to use what you have, the fish will adapt, but is that always the best? I already have some Lake Tanganyika salt and buffer...put away for the time being...
It's always nice to hear from someone successfully keeping a fish before jumping in..."_

Yeah compared to fish stores its a great deal. Tangs are awesome! I want to get more of them. And ahah well its fun trying new fish and what not so thats not bad, and I hope to be breeding them for quite some time so no worries on that.

I just use tap water, for a long time i didnt even add conditioner and the fish were and are doing amazing. You can change it to more natural environment but my fish breed readily and are all healthy so I just keep the water from my tap. I bought them last winter and they have been doing great.

_I love tangs! They have such a diverse range of appearances and behaviors that reflect their special niches.

There are some cichlids that will take over a tank and kill everything else like n. brichardi.

In my experience, keeping cyps is full of heartache. I had 16 to start, and now am left with 6. Two of them now have dropsy. This is probably my fault because it was during a transition period when I was moving from Hamilton to Toronto and my fish tanks were moved as well. They're very finicky eaters and will only take in small pellets._

Yes there are so many different things about them which is why I like them so much.

My brichardi get along with my leleupi and kribensis fry, but yes some need a tank only species tank.

I am wanting to get into cyps and now they can be quite the hassle. They seem really nice.


----------

